# Amazon Fire Tv and Showtime Anytime



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Let me be the first to complain that Directv is not one of the authorized providers for Showtime Anytime on Amazon Fire TV. Any word on if they'll be added?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

let me just say that it took DirecTV about 2 years to add them to the Roku so..... :shrug:


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Still not authorize for Fire TV.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I've had it on my firetv since shortly after I created this thread.


----------

